# Sequins / Spangle?



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here had experience with any automated sequins machines? I recently saw coldesi advertising one, and looked into another place advertising one.

It looked kind of interesting seeing that the machines seem to advertise around 800 pieces a minute compared to rhinestone speed of around 150, lead free, hot fix, etc...

Is there a market out there for this yet? IS there alternatives to automated sequins... Initially I thought this was a sewn in production, but since it goes on transfer paper, I'm assuming its hot press.

I'd be interested in hearing some opinions from people who are doing sequin stuff.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We have purchased the Coldesi version of spangle. It is a true spangle (no hole in the middle) looked at a couple that placed sequins (hole in the middle) with hotfix glue on the back of the sequin. The pro spangle can run at around 750 - 800 put that is not the true speed when you average in all the different sizes spangles and our typical design more around the 550 - 600 range still great speed.

We did try the sequin machine - didn't like the end product and the machine was hard to run - so we returned it. So far we like the pro spangle machine but as always we would change a few things.


We just started using the machine so I don't know how small or big the market is for this type of transfer. So far we have had good feed back on the product but only time will tell.

Scott


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

As an addendum to Scott's post - the spangles per minute is actually double the number mentioned as you are running that speed on two heads (or 4 heads if you choose the 4 head machine). Hope this clarifies things a bit.


----------



## razorsharp (Oct 1, 2010)

how much would a machine like cost?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

razorsharp said:


> how much would a machine like cost?


Hi TJ,

Please PM me for pricing info as we are not allowed to post pricing up here. We are currently offering a 1 head, 6 color machine that runs at an average of 800-900 spangles per minute. Spangle costs are roughly 5-10 cents per gross (depending on size).


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello,

What software is needed, included, or recommended to run these ProSpangle machines? Is an air compressor or vacuum pump involved?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

It comes with and uses Sierra Hotfix software. 

It does not use a vacuum pump or Air compressor. All Electric.

Scott


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

rhinestonetransf said:


> It comes with and uses Sierra Hotfix software.
> 
> It does not use a vacuum pump or Air compressor. All Electric.
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott!

I already have the Hotfix software for my Cams 1V2P, so I would imagine that I would just need a new module.

Thanks,
Ray


----------

